# Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Mai 2012)

*Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil


----------



## Sairez (31. Mai 2012)

*Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Und wieder hat der Mann des vergessenen Wortes zuge
...

Topic: 1700Watt? Hm, wers braucht. Die Wasserkühlung sehe ich da noch als sinnvoller an.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*



Sairez schrieb:


> Topic: 1700Watt? Hm, wers braucht. Die Wasserkühlung sehe ich da noch als sinnvoller an.


 
Für uns nicht sinnvoll, aber für große Server-PC's schon.

Ich hoffe es kommt auch eine 240 oder 280 Radiator Version als Kompaktwasserkühlung.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Mit einem 1700 Watt Netzteil könnte man ja glatt einen Supercomputer betreiben


----------



## Sairez (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Für uns nicht sinnvoll, aber für große Server-PC's schon.
> 
> Ich hoffe es kommt auch eine 240 oder 280 Radiator Version als Kompaktwasserkühlung.


 Server nutzen die gleichen Netzteile? Dachte immer, die hätten andere Anforderungen.
Naja, aber selbst für eine Workstation sind 1700Watt IMO etwas overpowered. Sollte man diese Leistung benötigen, muss man immerhin noch die Abwärme bewältigen, meistens auch noch recht leise. Nicht ganz einfach für ein einzelnes Gehäuse und Wasserkühlung habe ich auf dem Sektor auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*



Sairez schrieb:


> Server nutzen die gleichen Netzteile? Dachte immer, die hätten andere Anforderungen.
> Naja, aber selbst für eine Workstation sind 1700Watt IMO etwas overpowered. Sollte man diese Leistung benötigen, muss man immerhin noch die Abwärme bewältigen, meistens auch noch recht leise. Nicht ganz einfach für ein einzelnes Gehäuse und Wasserkühlung habe ich auf dem Sektor auch noch nicht gesehen.


 
Die sehr hohe Effizienz hilft da auch wieder ein wenig, dass die Abwärme nicht zuviel % beträgt. Aber ansonsten hast du Recht.


----------



## derP4computer (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Die kompakte Wasserkühlung gefällt mir schon, das wäre was für die Zukunft.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Ein corsair H50 clone, wenn es die gleiche pumpe ist ......FINGER WEG, und der Lüfter schein ein T.B Silencer zu sein. Dieser hat besonder auf einer Kompactwakue nichts verloren, drehzahlschwach + extrem wenig statischer Druck.
Wenn man unbedingt eine Compaktwakue haben will sollte man m.m nach die H100 in betrach ziehen, mit NB-Pl2 ein Kompromiss aus Leistung/Lautstärke 

Interessant finde ich aber die neuen Wasserkühler von Coolermaster - Zwei CPU-Wasserkühlungen von Cooler Master - 07.03.2012 - ComputerBase
Warum ?
Sollte einem die Pumpe eingehen, oder irgend etwas bei einer Kompaktwakue defekt sein, muss alles in die Rma.
Bei dem Coolermaster-Konzept, könnte man im nachhinein eine Pumpe + Cpucooler nachrüsten, falls die Eigenkreation nicht den Wünschen gerecht wird


----------



## majorguns (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Das sieht wirklich nicht wie ein Server Netzteil aus, viel zu viel "schöne Verpackung" also eher Endkundenmarkt und da würde ich in 99,99% der Fälle wirklich einen Sinnvollen Einsatzzweck bezweifeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Na wo hab die Kühlung nur schon mal gesehen, für mich keine Option. Wenn Wasser dann richtig und kein Spielzeug


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Also die Design-Patentierung bei der Enermax Wakü kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, sieht vom Logo abgesehen nicht wirklich anders aus als die Konkurrenten von Corsair.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

Ist es aber nicht....

Das Ding scheint wirklich eine Eigenentwicklung zu sein. 

Die Kühlstruktur hatten Sie auf der diesjährigen CeBIT auch gezeigt. Siehe dazu mein Album von der CeBIT 2012.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Computex 2012: Enermax präsentiert Komplett-Wasserkühlung und Platimax 1.700 Watt-Netzteil*

1.700 WATT??? O_o

wozu?


----------

